# Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

Von Fischern hört man, dass an der schleswig - holsteinischen Westküste und in Niedersachsen unheimlich viel kleine Wolfsbarsche (so um die 30 - 40 cm ) gefangen/gesichtet werden würden diesen Sommer. 

Haben Angler, also ihr, da auch schon  was mitbekommen?


----------



## rippi (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*

Habe davon noch nichts mitbekommen. Allerdings habe ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht an der deutschen Nordsee geangelt oder mich mit Leuten, die dort dieses Jahr geangelt haben, über dieses Thema ausgetauscht.

 Aber vergiss nicht: Das Mindestmaß liegt jetzt bei 42.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*

Mindestmaß ist wurscht, mir gehts nur mal drum, ob da tatsächlich so viel Fisch wie angedeutet unterwegs wäre.

Ich trau da eher Fischern und Anglern als seltsamen Instituten wie Thünen.

Und da versuche ich dann einfach, da was rauszukriegen. 

Bei dem momentanen Bgalimit von 1 Fisch/Tag wär mir das eh zu doof,  dann fasst 900 km zu fahren - die Wölfe haben also eh Ruhe vor mir momenten.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*

Moin Leude! 

War letzte Woche Samstag in der blauen Stunde zum Fischen an der Küste! 

Köder: Wattwurm &/ Seeringler 
Stelle: Kühlwasserauslauf Kraftwerk Wilhelmshafen
Technik: mit Pose im Mittelwasser und U-Posen ca 1m über Grund verschiedene Wurfweiten 

Nw 18 Uhr 50 HW so um 1Uhr nachts! 

Null Biss und mit 5 Ruten Einzelhaken gefischt! 

Stress pur weil ständig Wurm ab! 

Also Thomas wenn dann werd ich noch mal mit Kunstköder angreifen bei ähnlichen Bedingungen aber durch die Krebse kommste einfach nicht durch! 

Das gleiche hatte ich schon mal vor 3 Jahren Anfang September auf Baltrum! 
Im Oktober auf Wangerooge gleiche Methode ich und n Freund 11 Stück in 3 Tagen! Also daran kanns nicht liegen! 

War auch absolut nix am Rauben am Ufer! 

Werd aber weiter am Ball bleiben, weil ich hier schon n Live gefangen Wolf gesehen habe. Zwar nur in der Reuse, aber das ist ja auch gefangen ! Die Herren haben es mittlerweile aus Altersgründen aufgegeben, konnten mir aber berichten das, daß wohl nicht die Regel war aber auch nicht Selten! 

 Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*

danke für Rückmeldung!


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*

gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber 
 warum gibt es Baglimit für einen Einwanderer ?:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber
> warum gibt es Baglimit für einen Einwanderer ?:q



Gibt es ja nur für Angler.
Im Grund die gleiche verlogene Sch.... wie in der Ostsee beim Dorsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*

Baglimit ist mir ja erst mal wurscht. Mir gehts ja drum, dass momentan laut Fischerkreisen in der ganzen Nordsee viele Fische so um 30 cm auftreten würden.

Das wollt ich gerne bestätigt (oder widerlegt) bekommen von Anglern..

Gehen ja Brandungs- und Spinnanglern an den Haken, so dass bei "Massenaufkommen" auch der eine oder andere Angler damit Kontakt haben müsste..

Evtl. laichen die ja schon inzwischen bei uns mit ab?

Evtl. Elbe-, Ems- oder Wesermündungsbereich?


----------



## rippi (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*

Habe heute schon wieder keinen Wolfsbarsch fangen können.


----------



## hans albers (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Massenhaft Wolfsbarsche in deutschen Gewässern?*

also von ein paar gefangenen
wolfsbarschen an der küste 
von "massenfängen" zu fabulieren
gehört wohl eher in den bereich "wunschdenken"...





jedenfalls meine erfahrung
ostfriesland.


----------

